# Got this in a email.



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I got this from an email anyone hear anything about this one . I figure probably a high fence ranch but havent heard anything myself.
The email reads-
"Guys, when officially measured by SCI in 60 days, this will be the a 
new world record for typical elk. The current score done by an SCI 
Master Measurer is 525 typical and 546 non-typical. It will be a number 1 typical and number 4 non-typical.....of all time! Forget it's score and look at the mass of each point and you will realize how unique this bull really is. I shot him at the Broad mouth Canyon Ranch inIdaho on August 18. It was a challenging hunt on horseback and foot in the middle of the Blackfoot Mountains of Idaho. Priceless!!"


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It may be 10,000 acres,,,,BUT , still high fence hunting.

http://utahelkhunt.com/2010-world-record-elk.html


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The future of hunting! -)O(-


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

According to their website, they have bulls up to 600 inches.....High fence or not, I would love to see a 600 inch bull


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Farm elk... Gotta love it!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Farm elk... Gotta love it!


+1 ... in a _regurgetating_ sort of way.

btw... careful, theres another _big_ word for ya.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup, Broadmouth has two high fence ranch operations, one in Idaho and one in Utah. It is owned by a former NFL player, I saw that bull on a promotional video, it is BEAUTIFUL! They have some incredible elk on that property.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

If it's not fair chase it's not hunting.

Side question.... My understanding is that B&C does not record high fence harvests or non native species. Does SCI allow anything into their books. Note how all they talk about is the SCI score and don't mention B&C.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

I believe SCI does allow high fence animals in their records, but they fall into the "estate" category.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

that aint from a high fence ranch!!! thats one of the many trophy bulls that were killed up in Heber a few weeks ago!! Pheaz finally posted the photo!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes sir you see all the snow in the background.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

hey we have had warm streaks lately... maybe it melted?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya must have if you say so.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

come on guys we had our laugh..... Let pheaz rest for a bit.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Broadmouth Canyon ranch bulls..... I don't have a LOT of experience with them, but I will tell you, the ones that hang around on their ranch right behind the Avon shooting range were beautiful. Dumb as a box of rocks, bugling their heads off while guys were sighting in for the hunting season less than 600 yards away. But pretty nonetheless. But "hunting" them would probably be about as challenging and rewarding as "hunting" a side of beef on a cattle ranch.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

:O>>: :O>>: :O>>: :O>>:


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

If high fence hunting is what you like, that's a good one. It's just my not cup. I've been fortunate enough to kill a couple of small six by six bulls on the federal forest. By contrast, I'll take either of the two over a 600 inch high fence bull. To each his own, I'm happy for the hunter and the wildlife farmer, I'd guess both are happy. 

Someone said, rhetorically I hope, "the future of hunting". I don't believe that is true but if high fence hunting is your future, I won't be the one driving up demand. I'd rather golf and I can't stand golf.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I seen 6 of these big bull elk in a trailer built to haul elk. They had purchased the elk in Canada and were delivering them to the ranch for someone to shoot. I asked if they shot them as they came out of the trailer.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

toymanator said:


> Yup, Broadmouth has two high fence ranch operations, one in Idaho and one in Utah. It is owned by a former NFL player, I saw that bull on a promotional video, it is BEAUTIFUL! They have some incredible elk on that property.


Rulon Jones?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Farm elk... Gotta love it!


They need to put an asteric next to any high fence records, kinda like home run records with steroids!! Just isn't right to compete with the real hunters!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This isn't the future of hunting, it is the NOW of hunting. And it is the NOW of hunting in Utah. Tags to shoot domesticated livestock bison on Antelope Island have been a staple in our state for years. And this year two "Lucky" "hunters" will shoot deer off of the Island. Antelope Island IS a state-sponsored confined shooting operation - no way around it. There are several confined shooting operations in Utah already, and the line between a confined shooting operation and many CWMU is a VERY fine line. 

Outside of Utah, confined shooting operations are all over the place. Most of Texas is high fenced. And just about any state east of the Rockies where private lands prevail, are all about the pay-to-shoot, food plots, timed feeders, high fenced types of places. Utah is the anomaly in this more than we realize. Far more.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Question is: (Are we going to let Utah continue in the direction of Texas and others?) Or: 

(Are we going to do something about it?) 

(Better yet can we do anything about it?)

Sorry, more than just a question.


----------



## sixshot (Feb 11, 2011)

I got this in a email once it is called the spider bull. Is this a high fence bull? If not it is huge!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

sixshot said:


> I got this in a email once it is called the spider bull. Is this a high fence bull? If not it is huge!


Yes, the story is that some Navy Seal black helicopters picked up this bull from a ranch in Canada and dropped this boy off in the Monroe mountains in the middle of the night. They then chained this bull to a tree and kept a dog dish full of food to keep him happy. They then let him off the chain a few days before the hunt and on the day of the hunt rather than using elk calls they shook some food around in the dog dish and he came right out for a perfect 115 yard broadside shot. I hear he also responded to the names, Fido, Butch, Ugly and *******. :O•-: o-|| :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

In all honesty, which you probably already know, this bull was shot on the Monroe mountain a few years ago. There was a crap load of rumors swirling around this bull, which as far as I know not a single one of them were proven to be true besides the fact that this gentlemen dropped over a quarter of a million dollars between the tag and guide to get this bad boy.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if anybody from the Monroe ever found any sheds from this bull.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

This spider bull hunt is proof that "HIGH FENCE" is also akin to "HIGHN NUMBER OF SPOTTERS ON THE MOUNTAIN TRACKING THIS BULL FOR MONTHS AND PREASURRING HIM TO STAY IN CERTAIN AREAS SO THAT A RICH KILLER CAN FLY IN AND SHOOT HIM WITH MINIMAL EFFORT"

Power to the man for being able to pay to do something like that. But remember that legal and ethical are not always in the same ball park and ethical varies from concience to concience.

If he had a real hunter's heart and soul he would have hunted just like all of those average joe hunters that actually put in work scouting, tracking and stalking their quarry. It's all a matter of what allows them to sleep at night or what they can live with. I for one would be ashamed.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

pheaz said:


> Does anyone know if anybody from the Monroe ever found any sheds from this bull.


With all the attention this bull got prior to being *"MURDERED"* you figure someone would have found sheds. I am not a conspiracy theorist by any strech of the mind but.... Antlers don't change their configuration much over the years unless there is injury of disease. So, when was this bull first noticed? Did he just appear one day out of nowhere?


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> This spider bull hunt is proof that "HIGH FENCE" is also akin to "HIGHN NUMBER OF SPOTTERS ON THE MOUNTAIN TRACKING THIS BULL FOR MONTHS AND PREASURRING HIM TO STAY IN CERTAIN AREAS SO THAT A RICH KILLER CAN FLY IN AND SHOOT HIM WITH MINIMAL EFFORT"
> 
> Power to the man for being able to pay to do something like that. But remember that legal and ethical are not always in the same ball park and ethical varies from concience to concience.
> 
> If he had a real hunter's heart and soul he would have hunted just like all of those average joe hunters that actually put in work scouting, tracking and stalking their quarry. It's all a matter of what allows them to sleep at night or what they can live with. I for one would be ashamed.


I agree, I remember when all this was going around, and I for one would of thought it was much better if it were an average joe who payed the regular price of a tag and worked his ass off getting it. Just my opinion


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

-O\__- -O|o- --\O 

o-|| o-||


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> -O\__- -O|o- --\O
> 
> o-|| o-||


You nailed it. Amazing what a few words can trigger


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Does anyone know if anybody from the Monroe ever found any sheds from this bull.


YEP! ive got all the sheds he lost during his lifetime :mrgreen: i belive i also have his set of spike sheds. they named him the Spider Spike. he was a legend!! he was a 1x6, with a drop tine! i believe his mother was shot last year during a cow hunt, the Spider Cow. she had 8 eyes!! wierdest **** thing i've ever seen!! _(O)_


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Who knows about the sheds but I saw him just before the deer hunt in 2005 and got him on video. He was a big bull that year and even had that one tine that comes off of the right side. We saw him not far from where he was shot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

actually in all honesty, i know theres a kid who lives in monroe who picked up a set from the spider bull in 2006 or 2007. the bull wintered on private ground that year and he had permission to shed hunt it.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad somebody gotten em you got any pictures?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

doyle had pics of them on his website for awhile and i know Monster Muleys had pics of them too on their site. but i dont have any


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you think Doyle purchesed them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

no he doesnt have them. the kid wanted too much for them


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

yeh why the heck would he want to spend lets say 500.00 or hell even 2000.00 on a set of sheds. Its not like he spent over a quarter million on the hunt :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

doyle didnt spend over a quater million on the hunt. denny did. and i think the kid wanted somewhere around 7,000.00 for them?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I guess I should take the time to read it right lol and yeh at 7k I think I would have passed a well


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Funny how Doyle wouldn't pay 7K for the shed's. There were different rumors that cabelas paid up to 1Million for the rights to cast, copy and display the real ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

i dont know all the details. i just know sheds were found. doyle had the opportunity to buy them and turned it down because of the price.


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

The guy runs a crappy operation I know of tonz of crooked stuff he has done. In Utah and Idaho.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

pheaz said:


> I got this from an email anyone hear anything about this one . I figure probably a high fence ranch but havent heard anything myself.
> The email reads-
> "Guys, when officially measured by SCI in 60 days, this will be the a
> new world record for typical elk. The current score done by an SCI
> Master Measurer is 525 typical and 546 non-typical. It will be a number 1 typical and number 4 non-typical.....of all time! Forget it's score and look at the mass of each point and you will realize how unique this bull really is. I shot him at the Broad mouth Canyon Ranch inIdaho on August 18. It was a challenging hunt on horseback and foot in the middle of the Blackfoot Mountains of Idaho. Priceless!!"


So what did he cost you Pheaz?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Not me thats why i'm asking if anyone knows anything about this bull. I figured he was a high fence bull but thought I would share my email with ya and ask.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> There are several confined shooting operations in Utah already, and the line between a confined shooting operation and many CWMU is a VERY fine line.


I agree Gary that sadly, Confined Shooting operations are the norm all across the rest of the country and even a few around here..........sad, really.....

But do you really believe that a CWMU is a confined shooting operation??????? I strongly disagree and the line is quite different IMO.

Confined Shooting Operation, to me, says High Fence and the animals CANT leave........I don't know of any CWMU's with animals fenced in that can not leave..........Just because the property is Private, and less pressure is put on the game, encouraging the animals to stay there, to me, is a BIG difference......


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You are correct that on a CWMU animals can come and go. But the dollars driving CWMUs are, and will continue to push land owners to do things "above and beyond" how they would normally run their land, to keep the animals there. Mineral licks will go out for better antler growth, fences will and have been improved, and habitats will be adjusted to keep animals on the private lands - the money is too much NOT to do that. So yes, I would agree that there are significant differences between confined shooting operations and CWMU. But those differences are shrinking fast and in time, the line will become more and more blurred. 

And yes, there are CWMUs in Utah right now that might as well be confined shooting operations. The largest operation - DLL regularly takes shooters to the "feed lot" to harvest cow elk. Anyone that has drawn a DLL cow tag has experienced that, including me. And know that I hold DLL in incredibly high regard with the entirety of their operation, so I don't say that to slam them. But it is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> You are correct that on a CWMU animals can come and go. But the dollars driving CWMUs are, and will continue to push land owners to do things "above and beyond" how they would normally run their land, to keep the animals there. Mineral licks will go out for better antler growth, fences will and have been improved, and habitats will be adjusted to keep animals on the private lands - the money is too much NOT to do that. So yes, I would agree that there are significant differences between confined shooting operations and CWMU. But those differences are shrinking fast and in time, the line will become more and more blurred.
> 
> And yes, there are CWMUs in Utah right now that might as well be confined shooting operations. The largest operation - DLL regularly takes shooters to the "feed lot" to harvest cow elk. Anyone that has drawn a DLL cow tag has experienced that, including me. And know that I hold DLL in incredibly high regard with the entirety of their operation, so I don't say that to slam them. But it is what it is.


guides on utah CWMUs, especially on DLL with the large numbers of permits given out, they want the hunt to go as smoothly and take as little time as possible. they cant afford to spend 3 days with one person to try and shoot a cow elk when theres several other people waiting for their turn. theres nothing wrong with taking people to the best spots of the property to harvest an animal.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Unless they are taking the people to the worst spots and reserving the best for the paying folks.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

jahan said:


> Unless they are taking the people to the worst spots and reserving the best for the paying folks.


I Agree like the Three C CWMU does up here.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the cow elk shoot at DLL might as well be a confined, high-fence deal. And I say that having enjoyed that tag, and as one that puts in for that tag every year so I'm not sure what that says about me. But going out 15 minutes after the hay wagon to the winter feeding spot is not hunting. It is shooting. I don't fault DLL for the way they do it. Just saying that is how it goes down right here in our blessed state.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

pheaz said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Unless they are taking the people to the worst spots and reserving the best for the paying folks.
> ...


i personally know some of the guides for Three C. the guys arent like that. they want everyone to have equal opportunities. BUT there are some CWMUs that are like that *cough* hiawatha *cough*....


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> Well, the cow elk shoot at DLL might as well be a confined, high-fence deal. And I say that having enjoyed that tag, and as one that puts in for that tag every year so I'm not sure what that says about me. But going out 15 minutes after the hay wagon to the winter feeding spot is not hunting. It is shooting. I don't fault DLL for the way they do it. Just saying that is how it goes down right here in our blessed state.


how many points does it take to draw that place?? haha sounds like my kinda cow hunt! im tired of hikin half way up the mountain in 2' snow!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew a DLL cow shoot tag before there were cow points. I have two now, and figure to draw this year. And like you, that is EXACTLY why I put in for that "hunt." 100% success. You get there, guide takes you in his truck, you shoot the elk, guide guts and loads it, takes you back to your truck, you tip the guide for his efforts, and drive home.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I drew a DLL cow shoot tag before there were cow points. I have two now, and figure to draw this year. And like you, that is EXACTLY why I put in for that "hunt." 100% success. You get there, guide takes you in his truck, you shoot the elk, guide guts and loads it, takes you back to your truck, you tip the guide for his efforts, and drive home.


My Bro and I hunted cow elk ad DLL many many years ago. I think it was 94 or 95 and it was not the way you describe it Gary. We were given a map of the areas that we could go to and the roads we could use. I had a nissan pathfinder at the time and towed a util trailer in case we got our cows. They asked me to park it in a certain spot and then come get it if/when a cow was down.

We hiked our tails off in deep snow and worked even harder to get two cows out after we got them down. From what I recall the snow was deep and the herds were still in high/steep areas. On our way out I stopped to fill a does tag I also had. We were the second to last to get to the gate and were told by Mr Danvir that the success rate for the day was about 20%. We filled 3 tags.

Sounds to me like DLL is nothing like what it was when I hunted it. I wish none of the CWMU were like what is being described.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I personally argue that just about every late season cow hunt is about like a canned hunt, hunting wintering wildlife is very sporting :?

I guess hunting wintering wildlife is not really my cup of tea............


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

kill_'em_all said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Are you serious, your tellin me that the Christensens don't do that? Really? WOW


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

the Christensens arent who im talking about. the public hunter has the right to hunt any part of the property they want. if they say "i want to go check that canyon" the guide, owner or operater CANNOT refuse that request. so if someone didnt get to hunt an area they wanted to, its their own fault.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> the Christensens arent who im talking about. the public hunter has the right to hunt any part of the property they want. if they say "i want to go check that canyon" the guide, owner or operater CANNOT refuse that request. so if someone didnt get to hunt an area they wanted to, its their own fault.


Can they? I have heard many people tell me they were told they could only hunt a certain area of the CWMU.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

kill_'em_all said:


> the Christensens arent who im talking about. the public hunter has the right to hunt any part of the property they want. if they say "i want to go check that canyon" the guide, owner or operater CANNOT refuse that request. so if someone didnt get to hunt an area they wanted to, its their own fault.


Wasn't you reffering to the guides. That would be the Christensens owner/operator who say where and when each hunter gets to go and which guide they get. Amazes me how the money guys get the better animals off the CWMU than the public tag guys. But ya I guess they should not be able to refuse request. But happens to be THEY DO and the hunters respect that. But YES it is there own fault. There is one guide there that if you are family of his, he will take you to the better spots.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I have heard many people tell me they were told they could only hunt a certain area of the CWMU.


IF this happened, it would be good to turn in the CWMU with the state, as Public Hunters get to hunt the same as paying hunters..........

I hear a lot of these rumors about deseret, as well, and its usually all hear say as no one has PROOF this happened........


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

jahan said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > the Christensens arent who im talking about. the public hunter has the right to hunt any part of the property they want. if they say "i want to go check that canyon" the guide, owner or operater CANNOT refuse that request. so if someone didnt get to hunt an area they wanted to, its their own fault.
> ...


go read through the CWMU rules and guide lines. it states that the public hunter has the right to hunt any piece of the property as long as they have a guide or someone who knows the area and they follow all property rules. when i hunt a CWMU, i let the guide show me around for the first day and let him decide where we go. if i dont find something i am happy with, i pay attention to where he DIDNT take me, then i request to go there the next day. usually, thats where i am most successful  you can tell pretty quick if the guides are playing games with you or if they are being upfront and 100% honest with you. if they play games, play back! 


pheaz said:


> Wasn't you reffering to the guides. That would be the Christensens owner/operator who say where and when each hunter gets to go and which guide they get.


 thats not true. they have part/full time hired guides, the people i know, who are honest guys. they take hunters (public and private) out every year and kill quality animals with every hunter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for the information!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Mark Christensen is not a guide? news to me. Not saying they don't kill QUALITY just not as good as the PAYING customer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

i never said he isnt a guide. he is. but hes not the ONLY guide. maybe he holds out on the public guy, but the guys i know sure dont!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

As I said Mark, Jerry and Paul get first say on what animal they are going for. Which guy tips more the public guy or the guy who bought the tag? So for the rest of the guides they get whats left.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a beautiful bull. I have no problem with high fenced hunting operations. They've given me opportunities to shoot animals that I don't normally find in the wild- axis deer, fallow deer Eurasian boars and a few others.

I don't buy the argument that an animal on a 10,000 acre enclosed ranch can't escape. The animals cheat-they have way better hearing & some have way better sight. They all have better smellers, and can get away when they sense danger.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Renegade said:


> That is a beautiful bull. I have no problem with high fenced hunting operations. They've given me opportunities to shoot animals that I don't normally find in the wild- axis deer, fallow deer Eurasian boars and a few others.
> 
> I don't buy the argument that an animal on a 10,000 acre enclosed ranch can't escape. The animals cheat-they have way better hearing & some have way better sight. They all have better smellers, and can get away when they sense danger.


You are completely wrong in your perspective. Animals in high fence areas do not deal with year round threats such as bears, coyotes and lions. They are very tame animals and lack the same survival insticts that 100% wild animals do. 10K or 100K acres. They are all confined spaces that do not allow the animals to develope the instincts they normally would. I had the chance to go on the Tejon Ranch in California for a corporate event and was amazed at how tame the elk are in that place. We got within 30 yards of monster elk time after time, several 380 bulls. It was way to easy. If we would have been hunting it would have been completely unsportsmanlike.

In respect to the exotic species... that's a different story. They are kept in confined and high fence areas by laws and regulations. They are not allowed to roam free and mix with other native animals. If there was no regulation for exotic species what prevents a person with means from transplanting a few of his Red Stags or Fallow deer into public lands. If any of these animals get out and start to mix with the native wildlife those ranchers are held accountable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

MadHunter said:


> You are completely wrong in your perspective. Animals in high fence areas do not deal with year round threats such as bears, coyotes and lions. They are very tame animals and lack the same survival insticts that 100% wild animals do. 10K or 100K acres. They are all confined spaces that do not allow the animals to develope the instincts they normally would. I had the chance to go on the Tejon Ranch in California for a corporate event and was amazed at how tame the elk are in that place. We got within 30 yards of monster elk time after time, several 380 bulls. It was way to easy. If we would have been hunting it would have been completely unsportsmanlike.


 o-|| i always laugh when people call animals in high fence "tame". yes SOME are, but not the majority. ive hunted a few high fence ranches. all were a HUNT. NONE were a guarantee KILL. they are not tame. in some of the larger ranches, they can escape from hunters. any animal on this earth is smart enough to figure out what people are all about. if they watch their buddies that were standing next to them, hit the dirt and are able to associate people with that, they will put 2 and 2 together and realize people are bad news. when i have hunted high fence, some of the hunts were actually harder then a low fence hunt due to how much pressure they get from other hunters! even though they cant run forever to get away, they learn to adapt. they are not TAME.

i dont have anything against high fence hunting. its not anywhere near the same as a free ranging hunt, but they are still fun. some day i want to kill a 400+ bull with my bow. i dont have the patience to wait 20+ years to draw a tag, so i more then likely will have to go to a ranch to do that :mrgreen:

now the antelope island hunts on the other hand............... thats not a hunt AT ALL :O•-:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Figures just as your signature to all your post reads "i do not go HUNTING, that implies failure. i go KILLING." Suppose sooner or later they run from the hand that feeds them. But hay whatever floats your boat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

pheaz, "hay" is for horses... you know, its the stuff the elk in heber were eating when the massacre took place.

what can i say, im good at what i do  i dont need a high fence to kill animals. i'd say 90% if the animals i have killed have been on public land, 100% fair chase. but i dont have anything against a guy who wants to pay to shoot an animal. as long as hes happy with it, whats the problem?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I suppose while your out killing. And the last day of the hunt comes, you probably shoot the first thing with antlers two.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

i rarely make it to the last day with an unfilled tag  when i draw a buck or bull tag, i make it count. but when it all comes down to it, yes my standards do drop a little on the last day. but whats wrong with that?! the definition of a "trophy" is different to each hunter. for some its a book animal. for others, its just having the opportunity to harvest a legal animal.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a thing wrong with it. I was just tryin to figure out what type of hunter you are was all.


----------

